# Introducing...(Warning, some pictures may be upsetting)



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Introducing my newest addition, Annie.

First part of the story has been deleted because it offended some members.




























Fortunately, the volunteer that was at the shelter that day notified Love-a-Bull of Annie's condition and she was bumped up on the list due to her dire situation. Less than a week and a half later I was called out to the shelter as the trainer to evaluate her and do the meet and greet with Annie's potential foster home, who I now consider good friends of mine.

Annie's evaluation around people and other dogs went so phenomenally that directly afterwards I called one of the organizers for the group and told her that even if this foster home wasnt a good fit, we had to do something to get her out of the shelter ASAP.

The meet and greet did go well though, and she went home with the foster family of 2 parents, 3 kids, 2 pit bulls and 2 small dogs.



















She started learning how to be a dog, going on outings, adoption events, and even getting to meet Victoria Stilwell










Throughout the 2 1/2 months that the foster home had her, she was adopted out and returned twice, both times due to the resident dog in the household being aggressive to her. It became harder and harder for me to let her go, even though I wasnt even living with her. I spoke to one of the organizers of the rescue, and told them that if Annie was still available by the time I got my then foster Gidget adopted, I was interested in fostering her.

Finally, last saturday, Gidget was adopted by a gentleman who takes her running daily, and loves her very much. Directly after the adoption, I drove about 45 minutes to go get Annie due to an emergency foster needed situation- so that foster would have space for a dog who was coming into rescue that urgently needed a foster.

I had recently moved a week before, and was still in the process of moving into my new apartment. Stinger has been very stressed by the whole ordeal, and I'm sorry to say that I stressed him out even more by instead of returning with Gidget, bringing a strange dog into the apartment. It was very late at night and I was by myself, so the intro was very quick and not by the book at all.

The first night went well, and she settled in like a charm (despite lots of stress gas- P.U.!)

Last night I took her to my group classes with me to test her out- I've been looking for a demo dog for my training business, and she seemed to fit the bill. She did phenomenally well, it was like she'd been born to do this job, but I resigned to give it a few more weeks to get past the honeymoon period.

This morning I got a call from several different people with the rescue saying that Annie had gotten a very nice application from someone, and that they needed a decision on whether or not I was keeping her.

I hemmed and hawed, and hugged her and cried and called friends to try to help me with the decision, but in the end I called and told them that there was no way I could give her up now, and risk the chance of never finding a dog like her again.

So with all that said, welcome to the family Annie!!!

Here are some more recent pictures where you can see the progress she's made.




























And one from today










Jess


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow way to go with the rescue, she is beautiful!!!!! love that last pic complete turn around. ya'll rock!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow that made me want to cry! My girl Helena had demo mange, I am her original owner but we fought that battle and it was a hard one. Thanks for saving this girl, she is beautiful and looks so happy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You have a wonderful heart! I love her! She already looks much better!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

demo dogs always have a place in my heart, is sad bulldogs are so suseptible to demo and went it goes untreated it gets out of control, here are a few before and after of a few of my recent demo rescues i've had within the last year, and i completly know what you mean about not letting them go which lol is why i still have cheza and she is the best dog on the face of this earth

toboe before








toboe after 








lydia before 








lydia after 








cheza before at only 6 weeks old 








cheza after








and this is cheza now with my little craked out terrier/terror princess killa, i may be baies but i think she turned out well 









like i said demo dog touch my heart so thank you thank you thank you THANK YOU for rescueing this baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful story and beautiful dog! Great job in rescueing her!!


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Aww I love her I have a soft spot for white pitties and Dogos  Congrats on the newest addition!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

loved the story, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Amongst all the bad in the world....just to know that there are ppl like you guys....makes all the terrible disappear. You are good people.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

she is beautiful and made a great recovery .. thumbs up to you and all who helped her


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is my baby at her worst, I only got a couple pics of her like this.


















As an adult, she still never got a good thick coat









We tried nu stock but it was such a messy nightmare!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya SGH cheza demo is back and doc is talking about she may be one of the dogs that never get rid of it, she also has a staff infection now, but where working on it, hopefully this doggy stays happy and healthy. the last pic looked like she had a real nice coat


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aireal said:


> ya SGH cheza demo is back and doc is talking about she may be one of the dogs that never get rid of it, she also has a staff infection now, but where working on it, hopefully this doggy stays happy and healthy. the last pic looked like she had a real nice coat


That sucks, poor Cheeza. It took us til Helena was a year and a half. She went one round of ivermectin treatments and it got better so I didn't get a skin scraping, bad move. So we put her back on the ivermectin for another couple months and then did two negative skin scrapes. We haven't had a reoccurence of it. Surprisingly because she's had some stressful time's when she was hurt after surgery. They say it can come back when they get stressed. That is also why I had her spayed young, because it can also flare up when they go into season.

Her coat looks great in pics, but when you look at her up close you can see the hair is sparse and you can see the skin. She has no hair on the backs of her legs either, she has a baboon butt. haha


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> That sucks, poor Cheeza. It took us til Helena was a year and a half. She went one round of ivermectin treatments and it got better so I didn't get a skin scraping, bad move. So we put her back on the ivermectin for another couple months and then did two negative skin scrapes. We haven't had a reoccurence of it. Surprisingly because she's had some stressful time's when she was hurt after surgery. They say it can come back when they get stressed. That is also why I had her spayed young, because it can also flare up when they go into season.
> 
> Her coat looks great in pics, but when you look at her up close you can see the hair is sparse and you can see the skin. She has no hair on the backs of her legs either, she has a baboon butt. haha


ya i did the full 3 month tx and she did well, but then i left her at a friends house which stressed her out and she flaired up again all down her belly. and now we've been fighting that it for the last few months, lastest skin scrap we ran cytology and looks like staff we got her on 2 diffrent antibiotic and ivermectin again and hopefully she clears up

to OP sorry for high jacking your thread


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies

The last picture makes her look like she has more hair than she does, we're having a hard time tackling the demodex. The previous vet had her on oral ivermectin but we took a look at a slide of the skin 2 months later and the mites are still alive and happy. We've obviously eliminated a lot of them because her hair has come back at least partially (she still has some really light patches on her back and legs). We've moved to mitaban dips in hope that it will eliminate the mites. Today she managed to chew a bald spot on her leg in a matter of minutes, now it's all red and inflamed looking . The secondary skin infections are still clearing up as well, her skin smells horrible. Unfortunately the mitaban dips make her feel really crummy for about 2 days, but we have to get rid of the mites...it just makes me feel bad to see her feel like that 

Jess


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

What an amazing story! I got tears in my eyes reading this!
Having rescued my own two, I can only be grateful every single day that my two didn't have such bad problems. Keira only had an infection and really dry skin... And Caesar is great. I am just amazed at how bad some of these dogs can look and how wonderful they look when they get help.  Thank you for giving Annie a home!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

SilverMarble said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> The last picture makes her look like she has more hair than she does, we're having a hard time tackling the demodex. The previous vet had her on oral ivermectin but we took a look at a slide of the skin 2 months later and the mites are still alive and happy. We've obviously eliminated a lot of them because her hair has come back at least partially (she still has some really light patches on her back and legs). We've moved to mitaban dips in hope that it will eliminate the mites. Today she managed to chew a bald spot on her leg in a matter of minutes, now it's all red and inflamed looking . The secondary skin infections are still clearing up as well, her skin smells horrible. Unfortunately the mitaban dips make her feel really crummy for about 2 days, but we have to get rid of the mites...it just makes me feel bad to see her feel like that
> 
> Jess


try nu stock with the ivermetcin that was how i got lydia cleared up, she took longer then any dog i've fixed before, just make sure if your doing a full body nu stock to have her wear a e collar for awhile after so she doesn't like it off and make herself sick


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job !!!! Love it. Kudos on the rescue


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

you are fighting the good fight hang in there!


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone, after a week and a half (almost 2 weeks) of living with us she finally has her new name. I have an aunt named Annie so it wasnt the best fit. Her name is Karma now . Here's hoping she's got some good karma coming her way, she deserves it.

Jess


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

SilverMarble said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone, after a week and a half (almost 2 weeks) of living with us she finally has her new name. I have an aunt named Annie so it wasnt the best fit. Her name is Karma now . Here's hoping she's got some good karma coming her way, she deserves it.
> 
> Jess


Beautiful name  May I suggest this shampoo called vetionx.....I guess with the issues and severity of her Demo mange it wouldn't hurt to try it. I am all about natural cures as opposed to chemicals and dips. My girl had demo mange break out right after her very first heat cycle and by using Nu stock, vetionx shampoo, and apple cider vinegar she looks great. Although, I caught hers early and started treating immediately but what I have done has worked. I have read that those mitaban dips and ivomectin take a toll on the dog.....Some strong stuff. I also put my girl on the nu stock high potency vitamins for her immune system. They are recommended for dogs recovering from mange. Just thought I would mention it  Keep us posted on her progress. Here is the link to the vetionx, just read the tutorials and see what you think 
VETiONX® Defendex? - Fleas, Ticks, Mange and Scabies Treatment Shampoo


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow karma is beautiful and thank you for giving her the life she deserves. I am still in shock about how she was abandoned, and thank goodness she has you!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SilverMarble said:


> *Her ears had been cropped to make her look more ferocious, and at nearly 70 lbs she looked very formidable*.
> 
> Over the next week or so we've had some problem with Stinger snapping at her over food or beds, but it's gotten progressively better and she never reacts, so I'm confident that with time it will resolve completely.


I am very happy she was saved but when I hear statements like this they get me ruffled. I see this all the time with rescue groups where they embellish the story to make it more sad and it give all pit bull owners a bad name. Did they owners say they cropped her ears to make her look vicious? Or was that just added for shock factor?

I hope you know that even with a good tempered dogs things like feeding APBT's or pit bull type dogs (or any breed for that matter) together can fight over food. Depending on how long you have been training and how many APBT's you have had you will know that food can start a horrible fight. You have a false sense of security because you have never had something horrible happen. I would hate for you to have to learn the hard way. Early in my career as a dog trainer I thought I could train out the DA and I had dogs running together for several years. Then one day my dogs who never showed DA (these were therapy dogs) killed my Border Collie. I just hope you do not have to learn the hard way too.


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

thanx for sharing karmas story, im glad to hear there was a happy ending


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

My heart is not bleeding, I am not a humanitarian sadly there are plenty of dogs out there just like this one who will never find a home. I think you have done a good deed for this dog but I think your passing judgement off on things you don't really understand. There are many beautiful show dogs with cropped ears that are owned by caring and loving owners are those dog's made to look vicious too? Or what about those owners who are traveling all over the world with their show dogs are they heartless and uncaring owners just because they chose to crop their dogs ears? You have to be careful before you speak because when you speak for these dogs you are speaking for them all. Cropping done under the care of a licensed vet is not cruel or vicious it's an elective cosmetic procedure a choice just like spaying and neutering your pet is a choice.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: That is what I am saying that comments like that make the rest of us look bad! Uneducated ignorant people on the streets ask me if I cropped my dogs ears to make them look mean. They hear things like this from rescues trying to get a shock factor, just like many will call pits bait dogs...... really? if they have any scare they were bait dogs? Rescues many times have no clue where they dogs came from but yet over exaggerate to make it a better story. 

I have cropped, scared dogs so I guess they are vicious bait dogs! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Does this Grand Champion show dog look vicious with it's cropped ears? Does the dog look ferocious to you?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The dog in this post that was rescued, the ears look like a good job done by a vet. Again this is nothing about you adopting the dog just some flaws with how you present the story. And letting APBT's or pit bull mixes eat together or have the chance to get upset around food is no Bueno.....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't catch that part but you should never allow dogs to eat together that is just foolish and asking for a fight or worse a dead dog. My dogs are fed in their crates they do not eat out of the same bowls. Same thing with bones I have seen a dog kill another dog over food. And in the end it was not the dogs fault it was the owners fault for being foolish enough to allow those dogs to eat together. These are animals they are dominate over things like their meals and I can't say I blame them there either I don't like sharing my food with anyone LOL.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Not going to try to discourage anyone from doing what they can for the breed. representation is 100% the key to success. she looks like a great dog that was intended to be a quality family pet. health issues obviously got out of hand. whatever her past was its behind her. you need to focus on ensuring her stability and not rehoming her with someone who feels sorry for her, but someone who sees the potential in a great dog. She looks great by the way


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

amazing story..god bless!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I wonder what makes Pit bulls, well Bully breeds so prone to getting mange?
Thanks a lot for rescuing this sweet girl!
She looks so much better now!


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

The dogs are not fed together, they are fed near each other in crates where Stinger was getting aggressive. This has since been fixed. I know the breed and I'm not stupid- they are not left alone together. 

As to my ear comment

My opinion of ear cropping is my own, this dog came from a horrible situation where she was used to make money from her puppies, bred way too young and look mean to strangers. I'm not going to argue the whole cropped vs not cropped argument, but as someone who has worked in rescue for a long time and seen so many hack jobs done that have caused the dog pain and suffering, excuse me for assuming that since her owners couldnt afford to have her demodex treated that they also could not afford to have the ears correctly and humanely done at the vet's office. 

I came on here to share a great dog's story because I am genuinely glad to be a part of it, not to ask for praise or make myself feel like a good person. The story was a verbatum copy/paste from another forum I am on where I also wanted to share her story. I did not come here to pass judgement or offend, but 9/10 times when we get cropped dogs coming through rescue they are homemade hack jobs, not crops done by a vet. Forgive me for being a bit jaded- I've seen some horrible things done to pit bulls all in the name of making a meaner, scarier dog. 

Jess


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

The section about her ears has been edited for your viewing pleasure.

Jess


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for sharing your story. I agree with you in some parts, except for this forum, rarely have I met a dog with cropped ears that was not purposely made to appear "meaner" or "more vicious".

The Mutilator of ears, aka Performance Kennels, and others on here helped me realize that not everyone crops to fight their dogs or to make them appear mean. They actually like the look of it. When I read about people cropping when their dogs are a few months old already and not just puppies, me heart breaks. But I have learned to respect peoples opinions on it, and sometime they actually look kind of cute, lol. I think the point helps you understand what damage your story being told in that way might be perceived, not to make you feel attacked or what not. If its a copy paste that means others are reading it that way and maybe next time you paste it you may change the wording now that you can see where others are coming from.

Hope to hear more stories and see more pictures  Is your blog the Love a bull one? You just went on vacation to the cape? or are you a different person?


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

That's somebody else with the organization . 

Thank you for your comments.

Jess


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

We know all pit bulls that are in rescue are losers. you spoke so negatively about your dog and it reflects on all of us. you need to be more tactfull and leave your personal feelings out of it. we're not trying to belittle you in any way! as long as your willing to do rescue you need to do it perfectly. this is a great place for you to polish your craft. there's way too many bleeding heart stories that show the bad side and seriously effects the way the breed is judged.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> We know all pit bulls that are in rescue are losers. you spoke so negatively about your dog and it reflects on all of us. you need to be more tactfull and leave your personal feelings out of it. we're not trying to belittle you in any way! as long as your willing to do rescue you need to do it perfectly. this is a great place for you to polish your craft. there's way too many bleeding heart stories that show the bad side and seriously effects the way the breed is judged.


I wish all rescue guys thought like you Dave :goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SilverMarble said:


> My opinion of ear cropping is my own, this dog came from a horrible situation where she was used to make money from her puppies, bred way too young and look mean to strangers. I'm not going to argue the whole cropped vs not cropped argument, but as someone who has worked in rescue for a long time and seen so many hack jobs done that have caused the dog pain and suffering, excuse me for assuming that since her owners couldnt afford to have her demodex treated that they also could not afford to have the ears correctly and humanely done at the vet's office.
> 
> I came on here to share a great dog's story because I am genuinely glad to be a part of it, not to ask for praise or make myself feel like a good person. The story was a verbatum copy/paste from another forum I am on where I also wanted to share her story. I did not come here to pass judgement or offend, *but 9/10 times when we get cropped dogs coming through rescue they are homemade hack jobs, not crops done by a vet. Forgive me for being a bit jaded- I've seen some horrible things done to pit bulls all in the name of making a meaner, scarier dog.*
> 
> Jess


What a load of  I did pitbull rescue for over 10 years and every now and again we would get a hack job. What really burns me is when I see rescue groups out there who make normal APBT owners look bad because of the crap they are led to believe. Not only does the media do that but also rescue groups are a main course of this. They put dogs on TV and call them bait dogs, they had their ears cropped for fighting or to look mean, and other false info they made up to make the story sound better in hope of tugging on heart stings and get money or a dog adopted. This makes us all look bad and you can do rescue without feeding false information. I have no doubt she came from not so good owners that could not afford to take care of her but at least they brought her to a shelter unlike many who just kill them or abandon them, or worse let them suffer. Even if she would have been PTS that is better than no treatment and watching her suffer. They may not win owner of the year however they cared enough to take her to a shelter which is more than most would do. If you look at her ears you can tell they were not a home job anyone one can see that.

Also the comment about 


> her nipples were nearly dragging the ground.


is also exaggerated without needing to be, she just had pups what do you expect! From the pictures she tucked up just fine and time did that not by saving her.

Do you see where her story could have been told in a positive way without having to embellish anything and make her story more pathetic than it already was. My dog is getting ready to have puppies and her nipples will nearly drag the ground too...... does that make her or me pathetic?



> Over the next week or so we've had some problem with Stinger snapping at her over food or beds, but it's gotten progressively better and she never reacts, so I'm confident that with time it will resolve completely.


Happy to know you you do not feed them together but why did you say he snaps at her? how could get close enough to snap in a crate? And if he snaps at her over beds that is just as bad but at least you do not leave them together but how you said it did not paint a picture of them separated while feeding so you can see the confusion. Also I never called or implied you were stupid, I have seen many so called trainers with no idea about this breed and I have no clue about your back ground. Seems anyone can call themselves a trainer these days by working at petsmart or going to a 6 week program. If you have real experience then that is great.



redog said:


> We know all pit bulls that are in rescue are losers. you spoke so negatively about your dog and it reflects on all of us. you need to be more tactfull and leave your personal feelings out of it. we're not trying to belittle you in any way! as long as your willing to do rescue you need to do it perfectly. this is a great place for you to polish your craft. there's way too many bleeding heart stories that show the bad side and seriously effects the way the breed is judged.


:goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> What a load of  I did pitbull rescue for over 10 years and every now and again we would get a hack job. What really burns me is when I see rescue groups out there who make normal APBT owners look bad because of the crap they are led to believe. Not only does the media do that but also rescue groups are a main course of this. They put dogs on TV and call them bait dogs, they had their ears cropped for fighting or to look mean, and other false info they made up to make the story sound better in hope of tugging on heart stings and get money or a dog adopted. This makes us all look bad and you can do rescue without feeding false information. I have no doubt she came from not so good owners that could not afford to take care of her but at least they brought her to a shelter unlike many who just kill them or abandon them, or worse let them suffer. Even if she would have been PTS that is better than no treatment and watching her suffer. They may not win owner of the year however they cared enough to take her to a shelter which is more than most would do. If you look at her ears you can tell they were not a home job anyone one can see that.
> 
> Also the comment about
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Just seen this and I want to add but not harp on the fact that not all APBT owners have ears clipped to make the dog look mean or aggressive. I have a APBT Nila who is my baby and is very well taken care of and is nothing short of a big baby. I had her ears cropped and had her fixed when I got her. I like the look of cropped ears and that is my opinion. I also, have a Min Pin with cropped ears. I look at ear cropping the same as having the tail docked on a dog. It does not have any benefits other than visual. Nila has tested positive for mange hen she was 5 months old (I got her at 4 months) and was not treated due to the advice of the vet since it was only one spot. She was watched very carefully and it cleared up and after another skin testing she tested neg. for mange. It does not make me a bad owner for not having her treated because she was under vet care and was being watched. I will say thank you for helping in the rescue of the breed and she is a beautiful dog :woof: but maybe take into consideration on how you word things. The dog you rescued was in very bad shape but I did not see any signs of her ear cropping as being a butcher job.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I love hearing stories and meeting people who have a heart and do these things .. =] Good job . Makes me feel proud to be a volunteer myself .. =]


----------

